# Think I'm sorted for a while



## VapeDude (9/12/15)

The joys of DIY-ing, being able to make tons of tasty juice for a fraction of the price

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA (9/12/15)

Recipes?


----------



## rogue zombie (9/12/15)

Oh how I love taking a peek into my steeping cupboard, at my juice steeping... 





Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeDude (9/12/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Recipes?


Bombies Nana Cream
Stawberry Custard
Sucker Punch
Debbie Does Donuts ( Bronuts )
Mustard Milk
Berry Yoghurt

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (9/12/15)

My stash...







Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VapeDude (9/12/15)

Nice what you got there?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeDude (9/12/15)

Guys im looking for a really good Strawberry Milkshake/ Strawberries and Cream type vape. Ive tried a couple but just not happy with the results

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (9/12/15)

VapeDude said:


> Guys im looking for a really good Strawberry Milkshake/ Strawberries and Cream type vape. Ive tried a couple but just not happy with the results
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Have you tried this yet?
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/178674/fresh03%27s+Strawberry+Milkshake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/12/15)

let me see, I have

Tiger Blood
Nana Cream clone
Virgin Bac (3% FA Virginia to see what it's about)
Monster Melons clone
Mustard Milk
Beard 64 clone
Unicorn Milk
Thrashberry
Placid clone
Pink (8% FW Pink Lemonade)

Maybe some others

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (9/12/15)

VapeDude said:


> Guys im looking for a really good Strawberry Milkshake/ Strawberries and Cream type vape. Ive tried a couple but just not happy with the results
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



The only Strawberries Cream I ever make is Mustard Milk. Everything else I've tried wasn't as good for me.


----------



## method1 (9/12/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> The only Strawberries Cream I ever make is Mustard Milk. Everything else I've tried wasn't as good for me.



Diketone free or full-dike?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (9/12/15)

method1 said:


> Diketone free or full-dike?



Lol... Full-dike

I don't buy into the jumbo. Plus I only probably vape 30mls a month of it.

I vape a lot of fruits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude (9/12/15)

method1 said:


> Diketone free or full-dike?


Haha dnt really care


----------



## VapeDude (9/12/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> The only Strawberries Cream I ever make is Mustard Milk. Everything else I've tried wasn't as good for me.


Mustard milk is very average to me...

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeDude (9/12/15)

Dubz said:


> Have you tried this yet?
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/178674/fresh03%27s+Strawberry+Milkshake


Definitely gna try this thanks

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/12/15)

Oh ya, I'm sure that one would come out more milkshake like.

It looks good actually


----------



## kev mac (9/12/15)

VapeDude said:


> The joys of DIY-ing, being able to make tons of tasty juice for a fraction of the price


@VapeDude good going, just re-upped on pg-vg myself.32oz. of each for $24.99 on Ebay.That should last me around 4 mo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

